# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  اللهم نحن ندعوك فاستجب لنا

## سانتو

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


دعاء الكرب


عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ رضي اللَّه عنْهُما أَنَّ رسُولَ اللَّه صَلّى اللهُ   عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم كَان يقُولُ عِنْد الكرْبِ : « لا إِلَه إِلاَّ اللَّه  العظِيمُ  الحلِيمُ ، لا إِله إِلاَّ اللَّه رَبُّ العَرْشِ العظِيمِ ، لا  إِلَهَ إِلاَّ  اللَّه رَبُّ السمَواتِ ، وربُّ الأَرْض ، ورَبُّ العرشِ  الكريمِ » متفقٌ عليه .
  اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين ِ وأصلح لي شأني كله لاإله  إلا أنت  الله ، الله ربي لاأشرك به شيئاً .رواه ابن ماجه .

  قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :" دعوة النون إذ دعا بها وهو في بطن  الحوت :"  لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين لم يدع بها رجل مسلم  في شئ قط إلا استجاب  الله له ..صحيح الترمذي 





  اللهم 
اللهم إن كان

رزقي   في السماء  فأنزله وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه وإن كان بعيدا فقربه وإن كان   قريبا فيسره  وإن كان قليلا فكثره وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لي

والقابلة عرفات
 دى عيديتى لكم
اللهم إني داع فأمَنو
  (اللهم   إغفر لنا وارحمنا واجعل لنا من لدنك حسنة في  الدنيا  والأخرة اللهم إنا   نحمدك على نعمة البصر لنرى بها أياتك في الكون  وعلى نعمة  السمع لنسمع  بها  قرأنك وعلى نعمة اللسان لنقوم به إلى الدعوة  إليك اللهم  إن نعمك  كثيرة  وخطايانا كثيرة ونحن نستحي أن نقابلك بها   فاستره وامسحها  واغفرها  وأأعفو  عنا يا ربنا يا الله يا حي يا قيوم  يا  عزيز يا جبار يا  متكبر  يا رحمان  يا رحيم يا غفور يا ودود
  اللهم إنا نشهدك اننا عبادك الفقراء إليك وانت الغني عنا أنت ربنا
  وليس   لدينا رب سواك اللهم كثرت خطايانا لكنها لاتساوي  شيئ  أمام رحمتك اللهم   أرزقنا الشهادة في سبيلك والجنة وادخلنا جنات  الفردوس مع  الأنبياء   والصالحين واجعلنا رفقاء النبي في الجنة 
 الهم امييييييييييييييين
 الهم اميييييييين
 الهم امييين
*•Ƹ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄Ʒ"ظلنا تحت ظل عرشك يا الله.*•Ƹ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄Ʒ",
 اللًّهُـ‗__‗ـمَ صَّـ‗__‗ـلِ عَـ‗__‗ـلَى مُحَمَّـ‗__‗ـدٍ وَ آلِ مُحَمَّـ‗__‗ـَد و عَجِّـ‗__‗ـلّ فَّرَجَهُـ‗__‗ـم !

قال الله تعالى: ( والذين جاءوا مِن بعدهم يقولون ربنا اغفر لنا و لإخواننا الذين سبقونا بالإيمان)
وقال تعالى: (واستغفر لذنبك وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات)
وقال تعالى: (ربنا اغفر لى ولوالدى وللمؤمنين، يوم يقوم الحساب)

قال    رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "دعوة المرء المسلم لأخيه بظهر الغيب    مستجابة عند رأسه ملك موكل كلما دعا لأخيه بخير قال الملك الموكل به: آمين ،    ولك بمثل " مسلم

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم
فلا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللهم امين اللهم امين اللهم امين
جزاك الله كل خير الحبيب سانتو
*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*اللهم  اميييييييييييين  الحمد لله  رب  العالمين
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*يامجيب الدعاء اجب دعانا
ياحنان ويا منان وياذو الجود والاكرام

*

----------


## سانتو

*اللهم امين اللهم امين اللهم امين
*

----------


## عبده عبدالرحمن

*اللهم اغفر لى ولوالدى وللمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموات
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم
*

----------

